# Is there a DIY hay rack?



## Katmais_mommy (Mar 22, 2010)

I need to make 2 big ones, one for each bun. The ones sold at the pet store are too small and pricy. Anyone know how to make one?


----------



## bengal77 (Mar 22, 2010)

The stormhaven litter system shows you how to make a hay rack from an NIC panel.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 22, 2010)

*bengal77 wrote: *


> The stormhaven litter system shows you


It gives you an idea as it is a litter box and hay holder.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=53690&forum_id=93


----------



## masseyrabbitry (Mar 24, 2010)

I use plastic organizing bins. They come 3 for $1.00 at Walmart. I would've preferred the wire mesh, but those were $2.00 for only 1. I attached them to the cage a little higher than my rabbits backs with wire.They work great and even though they're plastic, my buns haven't even scratched them up. And my Rex buck really tries to do that, too. lol

You can sort of see them in this pic.







Chellie


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Mar 24, 2010)

Ibought a wrap and foil organizer for $5 (I found it at a hardware store in the same section you'd find utensil holders, dish dryingracks,etc.). I used zip-ties to attach it to the side of his cage and stuffed it full of hay. Works great!

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Mar 24, 2010)

For my lattes bunny i just bent a NIC panel in half.


----------

